# Starting to mod up my 93 Sentra SE-R!



## NazDebo (May 1, 2006)

what is a good thiing to start with?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Intake, I reccomend the JWT popcharger.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NazDebo said:


> what is a good thiing to start with?


www.sr20forum.com start there


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

a full tune-up of everything to make it factory new. then start modding.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oliverr87 said:


> a full tune-up of everything to make it factory new. then start modding.


veeeeeeeeery good advice. but replace broken parts with perfomance upgrades. i have prothain solid motor mounts (old mounts were shot), short shifter (old was sloppy), full coilovers (old shocks were blown) I/H/E. im not a fan of the POP because its so bloddy expencive with 2-3 hp more tops. forget that, just get a used CAI off of the classifieds on sr forum. 

the ss auto chrome header is a very good cheap header, along with the 2.5 inch exhaust of your choice (i suggest the BIGGEST oval muffler you can fit in there. my greddy sp muffler is very large and give a very low not raspy tone all the way to red line)


----------



## burningshroud (Jun 1, 2006)

is it possible to swap a u13 turbo to a 94 sentra and use the AWD parts to make the sentra AWD. if at all possible i would like to know the diffculty of swapping the engines out. i have the 1.6 ltr engine now and have to have it tuned so i can just drive it but my ultimate goal is the u13 sr20 engine


----------



## travis_k (Jan 14, 2005)

Intake, header and exhaust, good wheels and tires, and better struts and springs (kyb gr2 struts and springs that drop your car 2 inches arent better, something like shortened konis with hypercoil springs or k-sport coilovers actually does work better than stock)


----------

